# Sirius, XM shareholders give green light to merger



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Didnt see this posted any were.

"Shareholders of both Sirius Satellite Radio and XM Satellite Radio separately approved Sirius' $5 billion acquisition of XM on Tuesday.

Now the companies just need approval from the Department of Justice and the Federal Communications Commission before they can make the deal final. "

http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9816130-7.html


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

cnmsales said:


> Didnt see this posted any were.
> 
> "Shareholders of both Sirius Satellite Radio and XM Satellite Radio separately approved Sirius' $5 billion acquisition of XM on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


I hope this happens, cuz I bought alot of stock back when they started


----------



## StlChief (Nov 9, 2007)

I hope this merger goes through. I would love to have MLB added to all the sports I already get on Sirius.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

thats great, but shouldnt we post this elswhere?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

msmith198025 said:


> thats great, but shouldnt we post this elswhere?


Perhaps, but it does affect us as D* subscribers since our music channels are provided by XM. I wouldn't mind getting Sirius 20 - Octane through my D* box


----------



## itguy05 (Oct 24, 2007)

I hope it doesn't go through. I bought XM because it was NOT Sirius.

I have had Sirius in rental cars and not impressed at all. Too much like FM for me. I don't want DJ's, I want music. Sirius had DJ's flapping their drivel about as much as FM. No thanks.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

itguy05 said:


> I hope it doesn't go through. I bought XM because it was NOT Sirius.
> 
> I have had Sirius in rental cars and not impressed at all. Too much like FM for me. I don't want DJ's, I want music. Sirius had DJ's flapping their drivel about as much as FM. No thanks.


So get HD radio then, free and commercial free for now anyway(not all, but alot out here) I had XM years ago and dropped it cuz of HD Radio, but hardly anyone knows about it


----------



## JonVig (Sep 23, 2007)

I love my Sirius and think it would be great to add the MLB... I don't see why the FCC would block the merger, but we are talking about politicians. The NAB has a powerful lobby.


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

itguy05 said:


> I have had Sirius in rental cars and not impressed at all. Too much like FM for me. I don't want DJ's, I want music. Sirius had DJ's flapping their drivel about as much as FM. No thanks.


You can't be serious? At most the DJ's on Sirius (at least the rock channels I frequent) talk for one minute at most. And Kayla sounds hot


----------



## itguy05 (Oct 24, 2007)

scottjf8 said:


> You can't be serious? At most the DJ's on Sirius (at least the rock channels I frequent) talk for one minute at most. And Kayla sounds hot


Unless they have changed since June 2007 when I had free Sirius in a rental Ford Edge (Great CUV, BTW), the DJ's talk way too much. Matter of fact, any talking is too much. I don't care what drivel they have to say - I don't want to hear it. Contrast that to XM which they have channel bumpers but few DJ's talking.

And Sirius' reception was also a little worse than XM's with the cutouts and such. Although I think some of that may have to do with location (we were in Seattle) and the only thing I had to compare to was my Airware with it's internal antenna.

Sorry, I just don't like it - too much like pay FM for me. That's what I love about XM - they are all about the music and are basically like a huge iPod. I just hope Sirius/XM doesn't F that up or I'm outta here. The new Slacker portable looks very interesting especially if they get a car kit.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Guess I haven't paid enough attention, I thought it was a merger, not one buying the other. Anyone know what the combined company will be called? I'd assume it would be Sirius, but you know what happens when one assumes...


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

JonVig said:


> I love my Sirius and think it would be great to add the MLB... I don't see why the FCC would block the merger, but we are talking about politicians. The NAB has a powerful lobby.


Oh I don't know.... maybe because when the FCC gave them their licenses they were given with the caveat that they would never merger.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

aloishus27 said:


> Oh I don't know.... maybe because when the FCC gave them their licenses they were given with the caveat that they would never merger.


Yes, but when companies like Clear Channel got many of the licenses they've received there were limitations on the number radio stations they could own as well. That seems to have gone away.


----------



## markymouse (Sep 6, 2007)

itguy if you don't like Sirius, why would you be hanging out on the Sirius forums???


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> You can't be serious? At most the DJ's on Sirius (at least the rock channels I frequent) talk for one minute at most. And Kayla sounds hot


Kayla and Jose


----------

